# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Dr. Shefqet Krasniqi votoni Koalicionin për Kosovë të Re 31 (AKR-PD-PSD...)

## PrisHtiNa-Lee

*Dr. Shefqet Krasniqi votoni Koalicionin për Kosovë të Re*

Dr. Shefqet Krasniqi dijetar i përmasave evropiane dhe botërore në shkencën e Fikhut bëri thirrje publike të martën në mbremje në Radion Kosova e Lirë që të votohet Koalicioni për Kosovën e Re (AKR-PD-PSD...) numri 31, njëherit iu bë pyetja për listën e kandidatëve nga ana e AKR-së, ai stimuloj qytetarët e Kosovës që të votohen kandidatët Jeton Svirca numer 22, Bujar Ademi 79, Abdullah Klinaku 91 dhe Dr. Gëzim Kelmendi 101.
Dr. Shefqet Krasniqi keto komente i bëri në ligjeratën e posaçme që kishte për zgjedhjet, ndërkaq ftesën që të votohen kandidatët Jeton Svirca, Abdullah Klinaku, Bujar Ademi dhe Gezim Kelmendi i bëri gjatë përgjigjes në pyetjen e një ndegjuesje e cila e pyeti atë se çka mendon ai për këta kandidat. Dr. Shefqet Krasniqi gjithasthu tha se për një musliman është e domosdoshme dalja në zgjedhje, duke aluduar se e kundërta e kësaj (mosdalja në zgjedhje) është pajtueshmëri me luftën kundër Islamit që po ndodh nga disa parti me disa udhëzime administrative.

----------


## PrisHtiNa-Lee

> askush nuk na tregoi se kush ja ka dhene titullin shkencor '' doktor '' ketij njeriu..cili ishte studimi i tij shkencor mbi bazen e te cilit komisioni shteteror per dhenien e gradave shkencore i dha titullin '' doktor ''..apo edhe hoxha jone mori shembull nga vellezerit haradinaj qe ne darke rane te flene gjume si ushtare e ne mengjes u gdhine '' gjenerralla ''..e mbani mend ate perrallen e babait te 7 gjenerrallave ...
> 
> kjo qe ka bere ky hoxhe eshte gjeja me e keqe qe ben nje njeri i fese..atij aspak nuk i duhet te hyje ne qeshtje fetare..thirrje te tilla ofendojne besimtaret..besimtaret islame te kosoves i perkasin te gjitha partive politike dhe jo hoxhes se tille..


E kemi shpjeguar nëpër tema të ndryshme arritjen e tij deri tek titulli shkencor, për të gjithë ata që janë të interesuar dhe me ëndje duan të dinë rreth njohurive shkencore të Dr. Shefqet Krasniqit ftohen t'i bëjnë vizitë atij në Prishtinë çdo ditë më Xhaminë e Madhe (kryesore) të Kryeqytetit.
Ky vlerësohet për dijen e tij dhe kontributin gjatë luftës dhe pas luftës, andaj edhe fjala e tij zë vend nëpër mediume të ndryshme siç janë: Radio Kosova e Lirë, Gazeta Epoka e Re, TV Vali, Radio Dukagjini etj. Emisione e kolumne javore nga më të ndryshmet, sot kur ai foli për Zgjedhjet 2010 shumë telefonata u bënë duke e falenderuar për kontributin e tij. Emisionet e tij kanë arritur rekordin e ndëgjueshmërisë tek Radiot. Edhe sot qytetarët e Kosovës paten rastin të përfitojnë nga ligjerata e tij ku i ftoj t'ua japin voten atyre që punojnë për Fe e Atdhe siç tha ai që synimi jetësor i një muslimani.
Për juve kritikues e që nuk je ti i fundit, hoxha është prijës shpirtëror dhe si i tillë ka të drejtë t'a orientoj popullin se për kë të votoj, pastaj Dr. Krasniqi gjithëmonë flet për gjërat aktuale dhe tema e zgjedhjeve ishte kerkesë e shumë njerëzve që të flitet për të në emisionin javor, njëri ndër ta isha edhe vet unë që kerkova të flas dhe të na sqaroj se kënd e sheh më të përafërt me vizionet tona.
Andaj pyetje e juaja palidhje janë një tendencë për t'a devijuar temën për ndryshe pergjigjen rreth atyre pyetjeve e keni marrë në tema tjera nga anëtarë të ndryshëm.

----------


## ganimet

Ata qe premtojn e thyjn pastaj premtimin jon njerz qe nuk hecin sipas porosive  te Profetit Muhamed a.s.
Te tillve po u besove nuk je musliman.
Po shkove pas tyre pasi qe genjeshtrat u dalin sheshazi  edhe sikur mjes e mbremje te besh mirsi dhe namaz  nuk je musliman 
Edhe mushriket i ofruan Muhamedit a.s  nji variant qe te ofroheshin  ndasit sa i than do ti besojm Allahut  tuaj dhe Profetsis tende nese edhe ti i beson Hubelit ton .
Ja  se si Allahu i madhrishem slen as me te voglen hapsir e te mos vehet  ne sprov robi i tij.

Allahu na udhzoft amin.

----------


## Abdur-Rahman70

Dehsirojë ta dij arsyen e shlyerjes se postimit tim!

Nese nuk ka arsyë valide, le te kthehet postimi.


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpost.php?p=2928624&postcount=7

----------


## Disa

Vella ok nuk ka asgje te keqe,qe ka then me votu AKR-PD,perkundrazi mir,por gabimin qe e ka bere hoxha eshte qe ka then haptazi qe nuk duhet me votu Vetevendosjen.
Nje njeri sado pak qe e mirret me politike,dhe qe e sheh se siq po shkojne gjerat ne politike nuk e perkrahe Hoxhen ,ne ate qe thrret se nuk duhet me votu Albini,dhe ata cilet e votojne te bin shehadet.
Une kam respekte te madhe per hoxhen e nderuar,por hoxha me kete deklarat ka gabuar shum...dhe ka treguar qe eshte shum..injorant ne sferen e politikes.
Kur them se ka gabuar hoxha qe ka then se nuk ban me votu Albin se eshte ateist,une bazohm ne ate se :e lashte: shte e vertet qe Albini eshte ateist,por tjetra eshte se Albini cka ka then deri me tani ka pas te drejte,dhe si rezultat i saj,ai tash do te hyne ne Parlament dhe mas 3-4 vite ai do ta marr pushtetin.
Pra a eshte ma mir Hoxha i nderuar Dr,Shefqet Krasniqi ta beje njefar kompromisi,me Albin Kurtin dhe ti thot ti me ndihmo mua une te ndihmoj ty,pra thjeshte,une do te loboj per to votuar ty,kurse ti do ta fusesh msim besimin ne shkolla,ti lejosha vajzat me shamia ne shkolla,dhe te na japesh lejen ta ndertojm nje Qender Islamike ne Prishtin pasi qe kem shum...nevoje,dhe se eshte e drejte e domesdoshme.
Kurse tash sheqa pasi ka kerkuar te mos votojme Albinin dha ka then,qe kushe e voton ai let bjen shahadet,se ka bere gjynah,pra nese keta pushtetar qe e marrin tash ne dore udhehqejen nuk e fusin lenden fetare,nuk i lejojne vajzat me shamia,dhe nuk na lejojne nje qender islame ne Prishtine,atehere kur te vjen Albini ne pushtet,si do ti thote Albinit Hoxha a po na lejon shamit,msim besimin etj,pasi qe ky vete ka kerkuar mos me votu Albinin.
Pra vellezer te dashure me keqardhje e them,se Hoxha i nderuar Dr.Shefqet Krasniqi,ka bere nje gabiim shum te madhe,qe kjo deklarat me vedie apo pa vedije te hoxhes kjo deklarat sherben kunder islamit.
Hoxha ka bere shum...gabim...nese e analizoni vetem pak gjerat dhe dini se si shkojne punet ne politike,deklarata e Hoxhes sherben kunder islamit,edhe pse eshte bere pa vedijen e hoxhes...,por kete deklrata e ka bere si pasoje e mos njohjes se Politikes.
Selam Alejkum

----------


## NablA

A. Sallahudin Ejubi

Jemi në prag të zgjedhjeve të lira demokratike në Kosovë, në prag të zgjedhjes të presidentit të Kosovës.

Jetojmë me një realitet të hidhur, të korruptuar, të tradhtuar maksimalisht që, secili që e njeh historinë e Kosovës, do ta sheh se çdo njeri që ka hyrë në politikë, është një nga: Tradhtarët, ose plaçkitësit, gënjeshtarët e popullit.

Nuk është kjo thënie të cilën e them vetëm unë, por e thotë çdo njeri i cili e njeh realitetin e hidhur në Kosovë.

Kosova si shtet, është shteti më i ri në botë, shtet i cili historinë e ka shumë të hidhur, duke filluar nga burgosjet, torturat, masakrat, e deri në luftën e 99-tës, posaçërisht, nuk mund të harrohet masakra e Reçakut, e cila ka lënë gjurmë të mëdha në familjen e të masakruarve, në çdo njeri i cili pretendon islamin.

Lufta e 1999-tës, nxori shumë komandantë, heronj, patriotë. Rrofshin ata që pas luftës u zhdukën duke shikuar jetën e tyre personale, të cilët as që u interesuan për post, luftuan për hir të Allahut, që ta zhdukin njëherë e përgjithmonë armikun e përjetshëm krishterë nga shteti i tyre, por nga ana tjetër...

Të mallkuar qofshin ata që e tradhtuan luftën, me një tradhti e cila po jetohet që sot. Të mallkuar pra, sepse shkelën mbi gjakun e dëshmorëve, harruan torturat dhe masakrat, burgosjet e pafajshme, vetëm e vetëm, për të arritur në “cakun” e tyre të duhur, i quajtur POST.

Politikanët, qofshin ata të Kosovës, të Maqedonisë apo Shqipërisë, moto të tyre, çdoherë e pretendojnë BE-në dhe NATO-n, çdoherë pretendojnë dhe synojnë bashkimin e tyre me vëllezërit e tyre krishterë (evropian). Na tregojnë neve për demokracinë e tyre, lirinë e tyre, përparimin e tyre.

Normal, edhe atëherë kur delja mbështjellët me lëkurë ujku, fizikisht duket ndryshe, mirëpo, moralisht dhe erën e fëlliqur nuk mund të ja ndërron askush.

Neve na thërrasin në “demokracinë” e tyre, e cila nuk lejon minare, nuk lejon mbulesë nëpër institucione.

Na thërrasin në fyerjen e Profetit, si arsyetim i lirisë së të shprehurit, na tregojnë shëmbëlltyrën e tyre se si duhet ngritur një shtet.

Zvicra, e cila njihet si një ndër shtetet më demokratike, nëse lexoni, do ta shihni se nuk i lejoi minaret. Normal, këtë urrejtje nuk e tregoi qeveria e Zvicrës, mirëpo vota e popullit. Duke harruar këta të çmendur se vota e popullit i zgjodhi vetë ata. A janë populli apo qeveria, të njëjtë janë në syrin e çdo muslimani syhapur, i cili pretendon kënaqësinë e Allahut duke i urrejtur kafirët.

Na quajnë neve demokraci atë që përzunë një komb pa kurrfarë justifikimi. Na quajnë demokraci referendumin e popullit të tyre për ndalimin e hixhabit, na quajnë demokraci për hyrjen e tyre nëpër tokat muslimane, duke vrarë dhe masakruar mbi 1 milion njerëz.

Pra, në këto dhe të tjera, na thërrasin neve politikanët tanë, “udhëheqësit e muslimanëve”, siç i quajnë disa hoxhallarë të shitur.

Populli i Kosovës, nuk duhet ta harron se Partia Demokratike e Kosovës (PDK)-ja, ishte shkaku kryesorë që u organizuan mitingje të shumta.

Mu kjo parti, ka qenë një ndër partitë më të dashura tek muslimanët, sepse, mendonin se kjo parti është shumë më e mirë se partia e atij kafirit, Ibrahim Rugovës, që njihet si parti krishtere që thërret në krishterizëm dhe mundohet ta zhduk Islamin.

Në fund, PDK-ja tradhtoi, duke fyer nënat tona të së kaluarës, nënat e dëshmorëve, nënat e atyre që dhanë jetën, vetëm e vetëm, që sot në këtë situatë, ta quajmë liri. Liri e burgosur në prangat e komunizmit.

Neve këto parti politike, na kanë sjellë shumë rezultate të “mira” për evropianët. Përparimin e prostitucionit, drogën, alkooli i cili pihet maksimalisht, prishje të nderit “më shumë se maksimalja”.

Ky është realiteti, e kushdo, le të sjellë argumentet e tija se nuk është ashtu.

Populli i Kosovës, me votën e tyre, do të ja mundëson që ky synim dhe plan i tyre të vazhdon, të kemi më shumë lavire, alkoolistë, narkomanë, vetëvrasje dhe zullume të tjera.

Populli i jonë i Kosovës, nuk ka asnjëfarë “dobie të përgjithshme” në votime, sepse nuk ka me kënd ta quan “i dobishëm”, sepse që të gjithë, i kanë brirët e kufrit, hapat e shejtanit.

MOS dëgjoni asnjë hoxhë që thërret në votime, sepse ata ose janë të shitur për pak të holla, ose janë prej atyre që nuk e kanë kuptuar dobinë e përgjithshme në kufër.

MOS ju beso atyre që e lavdërojnë një parti, duke e sharë tjetrën, sepse ai është vetëm një aktivist i tyre. Nuk lavdërohet kufri duke e sharë kufrin.

MOS dil në votime, bojkoto gjithçka. Edhe nëse të thonë: Nëse nuk del tjetër kush do të voton në vend teje.

Nëse ta thotë këtë, thuaj: A po më thërret në një vend të korruptuar që nëse nuk votoj unë do të votojnë në vend meje, a në këtë demokraci po më thërret, o tradhtarë i Islamit.

Që të gjithë deputetët dhe njerëzit e partive janë taguta, që kanë dalë jashtë kufijve të All-llahut, dhe nëse të thonë se njëri prej tyre është më i mirë, pyete atë:

Nëse i kemi dy kryqa, një 10 cm dhe tjetri 15 cm, sipas rregullores së tyre, duhet të merret ai më i vogli?

Pyete më tej: Nëse i kemi dy prostituta, që na kanë dhënë kusht se: Nëse me njërën prej tyre bëjmë zina, do të na japin shtetit Islam, a lejohet dhe kush e ka lejuar?

Nëse ata të thonë se kryqi 10 cm duhet të merret, ai ka shpifur për Pejgamberin e Allahut, sepse sikur të kishte qenë e lejuar, Pejgamberi i Allahut do t’i adhuronte zotat e mushrikve 1 vjet, e pastaj të adhurohet vetëm Allahu 1 vjet.

Çdokush që ka lexuar në historinë e Pejgamberit sal’allahu alejhi ue selem, më së paku, Nektarin e Vulosur të Xhennetit, do të sheh se muslimanët në fillim kanë qenë të dobët, më të dobët se tash, dhe nuk dihet në histori se ndonjë sahab e ka përkrahur Ebu Xhehlin e tjetri Ebu Lehebin. Nuk dihet se dikush ka thënë se Lati ka qenë më i mirë për tu adhuruar se Uzza.

Dije, o vëlla dhe ti motër, se këto janë mashtrime të shejtanëve njerëz, që flasin gjuhën tonë të ëmbël, mirëpo përfundimin e tyre e kanë të hidhur.

SHIKO! Se si ka qenë përfundimi i atyre (hoxhallarëve) që i kanë lejuar votimet në Ballkan. Njëri akuzohet për amoralitet, tjetri për korrupsion, tjetri për tradhti dhe të gjithë janë të përçarë ndërmjet veti.

IK! Prej tyre, sa më larg aq më mirë, ata janë mashtrues që mundohen ta mashtrojnë Allahun.

Mbështetu në Allahun, sepse vëllezërit para teje, janë munduar që të arrijnë shtet nëpërmjet këtyre intrigave, siç ishte situata në Algjeri. Dhe që të gjithë ata, e kanë parë se mënyra e vetme për ta ndërruar situatën dhe gjendjen në botë, është thirrja në Teuhid, e pastaj xhihadi për hir të Allahut.

MENDO! Se vota yte çfarë do të ju mundëson:

1.NATO-Luftim të muslimanëve

2.BE-Prishje të nderit, shkatërrim familjarë, homoseksualizëm, drogë etj.

MBËSHTETU! Në Allahun me një mbështetje të sinqertë, bën dua sepse duaja është arma e besimtarit, shkatërrim për kafirin.

Për hir të Allahut kësaj here...mos i bëj zullum Allahut tënd që i beson, Dinit tënd që pretendon, Pejgamberit tënd që e pason...

Marrë nga: botaislame.com

----------


## ramazan_it

> A. Sallahudin Ejubi
> 
> Jemi në prag të zgjedhjeve të lira demokratike në Kosovë, në prag të zgjedhjes të presidentit të Kosovës.
> 
> Jetojmë me një realitet të hidhur, të korruptuar, të tradhtuar maksimalisht që, secili që e njeh historinë e Kosovës, do ta sheh se çdo njeri që ka hyrë në politikë, është një nga: Tradhtarët, ose plaçkitësit, gënjeshtarët e popullit.
> 
> Nuk është kjo thënie të cilën e them vetëm unë, por e thotë çdo njeri i cili e njeh realitetin e hidhur në Kosovë.
> 
> Kosova si shtet, është shteti më i ri në botë, shtet i cili historinë e ka shumë të hidhur, duke filluar nga burgosjet, torturat, masakrat, e deri në luftën e 99-tës, posaçërisht, nuk mund të harrohet masakra e Reçakut, e cila ka lënë gjurmë të mëdha në familjen e të masakruarve, në çdo njeri i cili pretendon islamin.
> ...


Esselamun  alejkum we rahmetullahi we berekatuhu, jam shumë dakord me këtë shkrim dhe lus All-llahun s.v.t. që besimtarët musliman të çohen nga gjumi dhe të mos e lejojnë vehten që të bëhen vegël e shejtanit. Ne kemi ligjin më të mirë që ekziston në tokë dhe në qyell, ajo është Ligji i All-llahut s.v.t., dhe ne na mjafton ai ligj. Se ky ligj do të vlen gjithmonë dhe ska për të ndryshuar asnjëherë.

Sa i takon asaj që hoxha ka thënë, ai paska gabuar shumë dhe shpresoj që ta ketë kuptuar atë gabim  të madh dhe të bën teube, se metëvërtetë është nji gabim trashanik.

Selam alejkum nga Ramazani.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Dehsirojë ta dij arsyen e shlyerjes se postimit tim!
> 
> Nese nuk ka arsyë valide, le te kthehet postimi.
> 
> 
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpost.php?p=2928624&postcount=7


edhe mua ma paskan fshirë se tregova se ky xharrahi po e përkreh këtë koalicion, sepse është edhe PD ( partia e drejtësisë) e cila më parë quhej partia e derjtësisë në emër të Zotit. Por dëshroi.
Pse don hoxha ta ndihmoj këtë parti?
sepse kjo është me orientim relogjioz, fanatik dhe nëpërmjet saj dëshir që ne¨KUVENDIN EDHE ASHTU TË DOBËT TË HYJË vEHABIZMI EDHE NË QEVRI.
sA MË LARG KËSAJ PARTIE!!!

----------


## PrisHtiNa-Lee

> edhe mua ma paskan fshirë se tregova se ky xharrahi po e përkreh këtë koalicion, sepse është edhe PD ( partia e drejtësisë) e cila më parë quhej partia e derjtësisë në emër të Zotit. Por dëshroi.
> Pse don hoxha ta ndihmoj këtë parti?
> sepse kjo është me orientim relogjioz, fanatik dhe nëpërmjet saj dëshir që ne¨KUVENDIN EDHE ASHTU TË DOBËT TË HYJË vEHABIZMI EDHE NË QEVRI.
> sA MË LARG KËSAJ PARTIE!!!


projekti21_dk hhmmmmmmmmmmm....

A um doket a para disa muajsh ne Radion Projekti 21 e kishti Dr. Shefqet Krasniqin të ftuar?!

----------


## projekti21_dk

E kemi pasur, madje edhe e kam publikuar fjalën e tij.
Besoj i ke dëgjuar të gjitha cka i thanë dëgjuesit.
Radio Projketi është një radio e hapur për të gjithë. Ne i kemi edhe hoxhallarët tonë bile shumë të zotët dhe mbi të gjitha atdhetarë. Sa kur i dëgjon hoxhallarët tanë dhe disa hoxhallarë të tjerë të mbushet mendja: " a thua jam a s'jam mysliman". Se ku po i gjejnë këta do kurana e do rregulla kurkund të dëgjuara, vetëm këta e dinë, se ne nuk e dimë, po se nuk po përshtaten me këtë myslimanllëkun tonë "autokton" nuk po përshtaten!!

----------


## PrisHtiNa-Lee

> E kemi pasur, madje edhe e kam publikuar fjalën e tij.
> Besoj i ke dëgjuar të gjitha cka i thanë dëgjuesit.
> Radio Projketi është një radio e hapur për të gjithë. Ne i kemi edhe hoxhallarët tonë bile shumë të zotët dhe mbi të gjitha atdhetarë. Sa kur i dëgjon hoxhallarët tanë dhe disa hoxhallarë të tjerë të mbushet mendja: " a thua jam a s'jam mysliman". Se ku po i gjejnë këta do kurana e do rregulla kurkund të dëgjuara, vetëm këta e dinë, se ne nuk e dimë, po se nuk po përshtaten me këtë myslimanllëkun tonë "autokton" nuk po përshtaten!!


Allahile a? tybe mir e ki ti
A je ne dijeni ti o "atdhetar" që qyky Dr. Shefqet Krasniqi ndërprejti studimet (shkollen) për t'u kthyer në vendlindje dhe kapi pushkën?!
A je në dijeni ti o "atdhetar" që qyky Dr. Shefqet Krasniqi mori pjesë në betejën më të përgjakshmë që njihet - Beteja e Koshares?!
A je në dijeni ti o "atdhetar" që qyky Dr. Shefqet Krasniqi luftoi krahë për krahë me Agim Ramadanin dhe Salih Çekajn?!
A je në dijeni ti o "atdhetar" që qyky Dr. Shefqet Krasniqi ishte i pari pas luftës që organizoi OJQ vendase rreth ndihmave të familjeve të deshmorëve dhe të jetimëve që mbetën si shkakë i luftës?!
A je në dijeni ti o "atdhetar" që qyky Dr. Shefqet Krasniqi nuk ka emision në Radio, TV apo shkrim në gazetë që nuk stimulon atdhedashurinë apo që nuk thërret në përkushtim ndaj Vatanit?!
Cili po na dilni ma atdhetar?!
Unë ju falenderoj juve që po mbani gjallë gjuhën shqipe në Danimarkë, mirëpo edhe ju duhet të keni konsideratë ndaj personave të cilët shquhen për përkushtimin e tyre në rrafshin kombëtar.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Vella ok nuk ka asgje te keqe,qe ka then me votu AKR-PD,perkundrazi mir,por gabimin qe e ka bere hoxha eshte qe ka then haptazi qe nuk duhet me votu Vetevendosjen.
> Nje njeri sado pak qe e mirret me politike,dhe qe e sheh se siq po shkojne gjerat ne politike nuk e perkrahe Hoxhen ,ne ate qe thrret se nuk duhet me votu Albini,dhe ata cilet e votojne te bin shehadet.
> *Une kam respekte te madhe per hoxhen e nderuar,por hoxha me kete deklarat ka gabuar shum...dhe ka treguar qe eshte shum..injorant ne sferen e politikes.
> Kur them se ka gabuar hoxha qe ka then se nuk ban me votu Albin se eshte ateist,*une bazohm ne ate seshte e vertet qe Albini eshte ateist,por tjetra eshte se Albini cka ka then deri me tani ka pas te drejte,dhe si rezultat i saj,ai tash do te hyne ne Parlament dhe mas 3-4 vite ai do ta marr pushtetin.
> Pra a eshte ma mir Hoxha i nderuar Dr,Shefqet Krasniqi ta beje njefar kompromisi,me Albin Kurtin dhe ti thot ti me ndihmo mua une te ndihmoj ty,pra thjeshte,une do te loboj per to votuar ty,kurse ti do ta fusesh msim besimin ne shkolla,ti lejosha vajzat me shamia ne shkolla,dhe te na japesh lejen ta ndertojm nje Qender Islamike ne Prishtin pasi qe kem shum...nevoje,dhe se eshte e drejte e domesdoshme.
> Kurse tash sheqa pasi ka kerkuar te mos votojme Albinin dha ka then,qe kushe e voton ai let bjen shahadet,se ka bere gjynah,pra nese keta pushtetar qe e marrin tash ne dore udhehqejen nuk e fusin lenden fetare,nuk i lejojne vajzat me shamia,dhe nuk na lejojne nje qender islame ne Prishtine,atehere kur te vjen Albini ne pushtet,si do ti thote Albinit Hoxha a po na lejon shamit,msim besimin etj,pasi qe ky vete ka kerkuar mos me votu Albinin.
> Pra vellezer te dashure me keqardhje e them,se Hoxha i nderuar Dr.Shefqet Krasniqi,ka bere nje gabiim shum te madhe,qe kjo deklarat me vedie apo pa vedije te hoxhes kjo deklarat sherben kunder islamit.
> Hoxha ka bere shum...gabim...nese e analizoni vetem pak gjerat dhe dini se si shkojne punet ne politike,deklarata e Hoxhes sherben kunder islamit,edhe pse eshte bere pa vedijen e hoxhes...,por kete deklrata e ka bere si pasoje e mos njohjes se Politikes.
> Selam Alejkum


Hoxhës nuk i intereson ALbini. Krjet pikësynimi i propozimit të tij për Koalicionin Kosova e Re është të PD ( Partia e Drejtësisë ). Kjo parti, PD-ja pra, edhe sikur të shkonte me minoritarë, ky atë koalicion do ta zgjidhte.

AKR-ja ka me ia pa sherrin kësaj partie, pikërisht pse është përzier me PD-në.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Allahile a? tybe mir e ki ti
> A je ne dijeni ti o "atdhetar" që qyky Dr. Shefqet Krasniqi ndërprejti studimet (shkollen) për t'u kthyer në vendlindje dhe kapi pushkën?!
> A je në dijeni ti o "atdhetar" që qyky Dr. Shefqet Krasniqi mori pjesë në betejën më të përgjakshmë që njihet - Beteja e Koshares?!
> A je në dijeni ti o "atdhetar" që qyky Dr. Shefqet Krasniqi luftoi krahë për krahë me Agim Ramadanin dhe Salih Çekajn?!
> A je në dijeni ti o "atdhetar" që qyky Dr. Shefqet Krasniqi ishte i pari pas luftës që organizoi OJQ vendase rreth ndihmave të familjeve të deshmorëve dhe të jetimëve që mbetën si shkakë i luftës?!
> A je në dijeni ti o "atdhetar" që qyky Dr. Shefqet Krasniqi nuk ka emision në Radio, TV apo shkrim në gazetë që nuk stimulon atdhedashurinë apo që nuk thërret në përkushtim ndaj Vatanit?!
> Cili po na dilni ma atdhetar?!
> Unë ju falenderoj juve që po mbani gjallë gjuhën shqipe në Danimarkë, mirëpo edhe ju duhet të keni konsideratë ndaj personave të cilët shquhen për përkushtimin e tyre në rrafshin kombëtar.


Danezët e kanë një fjalë të urtë:"Njeriu të kaluarën nuk mund ta ndryshojë, por të ardhmen - po". Për të bëmat e tij në të kaluarën sot po dëgjoj dhe të po të besoj, por sot po dëgjoj se ky është kryevehabisti kryesor në Kosovë. Dhe ajo e djeshmja mbetet e djeshme, ndërkaq e sotjma e tij është mjeruese!!
Unë për kërshërinë tënde do ta postoj prapë emisionin cka ka folur në Radio Projekt dhe i dëgjon reagimet e njerëzve, të cilët i thonë: "Me këto mend që i paske ti shko në ARabi"!! Më vjen keq.
Bash do ta postoj te shkrimi yt.

----------


## PrisHtiNa-Lee

> Danezët e kanë një fjalë të urtë:"Njeriu të kaluarën nuk mund ta ndryshojë, por të ardhmen - po". Për të bëmat e tij në të kaluarën sot po dëgjoj dhe të po të besoj, por sot po dëgjoj se ky është kryevehabisti kryesor në Kosovë. Dhe ajo e djeshmja mbetet e djeshme, ndërkaq e sotjma e tij është mjeruese!!
> Unë për kërshërinë tënde do ta postoj prapë emisionin cka ka folur në Radio Projekt dhe i dëgjon reagimet e njerëzve, të cilët i thonë: "Me këto mend që i paske ti shko në ARabi"!! Më vjen keq.
> Bash do ta postoj te shkrimi yt.


Absolutisht i sfidojmë kur do dhe kudo shkrimet dhe artikujt e tij.
Sikur ky të ishte ai që ti po e prezenton na trego të lutem a do të kishte vend në Radion Kosova e Lirë. Radio e formuar në malet e Kosovës nga lufta e UÇK-së me në krye Ahmet Qeriqin?!
Sikur ky të ishte ai të cilin ti po e prezenton na thuaj të lutem a do të kishte vend në Gazetën Epoka e Re, gazetë e cila poashtu njihet si gazeta e krahut të UÇK-së?!
Sikur ky të ishte ai të cilin ti po e prezenton a thua vallë do t'i kishte keto privilegje dhe prestigje nëpër tribuna të ndryshme, radio, gazeta, TV?! Na thuaj pse nuk e thërrasin ndonjë hoxhë tjetër, por pikërisht Dr. Shefqet Krasniqin?! Pse nuk marrin pjesë ata hoxhollarët tuaj?!
Unë po t'i jap pergjigjet sipas versionit tim, pastaj edhe ti na trego: Sepse ky njeri shquhet për përkushtimin e tij, sepse këtë njeri e don populli i Kosovës dhe se fjala e tij pin ujë tek popullata më tepër se sa fjala e Myftisë Naim Tërnava (këtë e them me plot përgjegjësi), sepse ligjeratat e tij janë të një rangu superior, e jo fjal e tregime boshe.

----------


## projekti21_dk

"Me tentu mem ra është mundu njëfarë Shefqet Krasniqi, dhe ka hyrë njëri nga xhemati në mes për me na nda, pastaj atij i kanë ra. Në ato momente ka hyrë edhe administratori i fshatit, duke kërkuar që të qetësohet gjendja, ata e kanë sulmu edhe kryetarin e katundit, edhe e kanë rreh e kanë shtre përtokë, e kanë rreh edhe ma shumë se mu", rrëfen Mulla Osmani.
Nëse Bashkësia Islame, sipas Mulla Osmanit, nuk ndërmerr masa, atëherë ajo vërteton se përkrah personat që më kanë rrahur.

"Për të vërtetuar Naim Tërnava se është kundër tyre, duhet të marrë masa, ose t'i disiplinojë Shefqetin nga xhamia kryesore në Prishtinë, e dyta duhet të hiqet kryeimami i Prishtinës dhe Mazllumin në Prizren për arsye se burim i të gjitha të këqijave është ai, se ai është i pari që ia ka filluar. E treta, në Pejë duhet të hiqet Enes Gogaj, i cili i ka hi vorrit të Haxhi Zekës me çekiç edhe e dinë mirë Bashkësia Islame këtë punë", shprehet Mulla Osmani, i cili nuk ngurron ta shfaqë frikën për rrezikun që i kanoset vendit.

"Dyshimet e mëdha të miat janë se *vehabizmi dhe ekstremizmi*, për të cilat disa hoxhallarë ngurrojnë t'i quajnë kështu, se *janë njerëz të sëmurë psikopatë, njerëz të cilët mendojnë ta shkatërrojnë Bashkësinë Islame të Kosovës*. Asgjë nuk është Bashkësia Islame e Kosovës, por *këta kanë qëllime më të mëdha të na shkaktojnë pasoja probleme kombëtare".*


P.S. Naim Tërnava u tregua i matur, por po e tepron me maturi. Duhet t'u tregohet vendi të tillëve. Ne në Drenicë një e dëbuam. Merrni yrrnek prej nesh.
Shkurt unë simpatizoj vetëm hoxhallarët e BIK-ut! ( dhe jo fraksionistë e ekstremistë e antikombëtarë, pse jo edhe antifetarë. Sjellje e tyre më duket jashtë rrugës së Zotit të Madhërishëm)

----------


## PrisHtiNa-Lee

> "Me tentu mem ra është mundu njëfarë Shefqet Krasniqi, dhe ka hyrë njëri nga xhemati në mes për me na nda, pastaj atij i kanë ra. Në ato momente ka hyrë edhe administratori i fshatit, duke kërkuar që të qetësohet gjendja, ata e kanë sulmu edhe kryetarin e katundit, edhe e kanë rreh e kanë shtre përtokë, e kanë rreh edhe ma shumë se mu", rrëfen Mulla Osmani.
> Nëse Bashkësia Islame, sipas Mulla Osmanit, nuk ndërmerr masa, atëherë ajo vërteton se përkrah personat që më kanë rrahur.
> 
> "Për të vërtetuar Naim Tërnava se është kundër tyre, duhet të marrë masa, ose t'i disiplinojë Shefqetin nga xhamia kryesore në Prishtinë, e dyta duhet të hiqet kryeimami i Prishtinës dhe Mazllumin në Prizren për arsye se burim i të gjitha të këqijave është ai, se ai është i pari që ia ka filluar. E treta, në Pejë duhet të hiqet Enes Gogaj, i cili i ka hi vorrit të Haxhi Zekës me çekiç edhe e dinë mirë Bashkësia Islame këtë punë", shprehet Mulla Osmani, i cili nuk ngurron ta shfaqë frikën për rrezikun që i kanoset vendit.
> 
> "Dyshimet e mëdha të miat janë se *vehabizmi dhe ekstremizmi*, për të cilat disa hoxhallarë ngurrojnë t'i quajnë kështu, se *janë njerëz të sëmurë psikopatë, njerëz të cilët mendojnë ta shkatërrojnë Bashkësinë Islame të Kosovës*. Asgjë nuk është Bashkësia Islame e Kosovës, por *këta kanë qëllime më të mëdha të na shkaktojnë pasoja probleme kombëtare".*
> 
> 
> Naim Tërnava u tregua i matur, por po e tepron me maturi.
> Shkurt unë simpatizoj vetëm hoxhallarët e BIK-ut! ( dhe jo fraksionistë e ekstremistë e antikombëtarë, pse jo edhe antifetarë. Sjellje e tyre më duket jashtë rrugës së Zotit të Madhërishëm)


Hahahahahahhaha mulla Osmani osht shpifes ai një herë në gazetë tha se edhe Myftiu Naim Tërnava um ka ra, mirëpo mbas pak kohe e kuptoi se ai nuk gjindej në Kosovë (kishte shkuar për vizitë në Turqi)  :ngerdheshje: 
Mulla Osmanin siç rrëfejnë të gjithë e kanë rrahur xhemati i tij, shkaku se ai nuk mbante detyren e tij dhe bënte lojra me xhematin duke mos e hapur Xhaminë disa herë dhe duke munguar shumë herë sepse atë kohë ishte i përkushtuar pas fushatave, për ndryshe në vendin e ngjarjes kur është rrahur mulla Osmani nuk ka qenë prezent në Kosovë fare Dr. Shefqet Krasniqi i cili në atë kohë merrej me punët e unionit të dijetarëve me seli në Katar ku pastaj edhe mori një çmim, ky deklarim i mulla Osmanit ka kohë që është vërtetuar si i pabazë  :shkelje syri: 
Argumenti më i mirë për këtë është artikulli: *"Mulla Osmani rrahet nga xhemati në Zabel të Drenasit"* të cilin mund t'a gjesh në Google mirëpo nëse deshiron t'a sjell edhe unë këtu. Pra ky është rrahur nga xhemati dhe logjikisht Dr. Shefqet Krasniqi në mesditë ditën e premte (siç rrëfen ky) nuk ka pasur shansa të jetë në Drenas apo diku tjetër sepse ai është i ngarkuar me detyren e imamit në Xhaminë e Madhe në Prishtinë dhe të premteve në mesditë dihet fare mirë se është namazi i Xhumasë, e kur kësaj ja shtojmë faktin se ai nuk ishte në Kosovë hiç, vërejmë qartë se "mulla Osmani ska qa mi ba magarit e i mshon samarit".

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Hahahahahahhaha mulla Osmani osht shpifes ai një herë në gazetë tha se edhe Myftiu Naim Tërnava um ka ra, mirëpo mbas pak kohe e kuptoi se ai nuk gjindej në Kosovë (kishte shkuar për vizitë në Turqi) 
> Mulla Osmanin siç rrëfejnë të gjithë e kanë rrahur xhemati i tij, shkaku se ai nuk mbante detyren e tij dhe bënte lojra me xhematin duke mos e hapur Xhaminë disa herë dhe duke munguar shumë herë sepse atë kohë ishte i përkushtuar pas fushatave, për ndryshe në vendin e ngjarjes kur është rrahur mulla Osmani nuk ka qenë prezent në Kosovë fare Dr. Shefqet Krasniqi i cili në atë kohë merrej me punët e unionit të dijetarëve me seli në Katar ku pastaj edhe mori një çmim, ky deklarim i mulla Osmanit ka kohë që është vërtetuar si i pabazë 
> Argumenti më i mirë për këtë është artikulli: *"Mulla Osmani rrahet nga xhemati në Zabel të Drenasit"* të cilin mund t'a gjesh në Google mirëpo nëse deshiron t'a sjell edhe unë këtu. Pra ky është rrahur nga xhemati dhe logjikisht Dr. Shefqet Krasniqi në mesditë ditën e premte (siç rrëfen ky) nuk ka pasur shansa të jetë në Drenas apo diku tjetër sepse ai është i ngarkuar me detyren e imamit në Xhaminë e Madhe në Prishtinë dhe të premteve në mesditë dihet fare mirë se është namazi i Xhumasë, e kur kësaj ja shtojmë faktin se ai nuk ishte në Kosovë hiç, vërejmë qartë se "mulla Osmani ska qa mi ba magarit e i mshon samarit".


Kjo është deklarata e tij. Unë jam larg. Se kush i ka rënë unë nuk e di, por e di se e kam parë të mavijosur në fyturë, bile keq të mavijosur. Por mulla Osmani ka një shpirt revolucionar. E njoh personalisht, se komshi e kam pasur dukur. Është i pari që hapur i ka folur gruper ekstremiste dhe vehabizmin.
Di ta them edhe këtë se mulla Osmani është hoxha i vetëm që ka qenë pranë kufomave të jasharajve. Fundja këtë e kam parë në TV.

Sa për shkrimin që e ke sjellë, tash është bërë lehtë për të shkruar, sepse secili grupacion, bile edhe individë po ka mundësi për ta bërë një faqe interneti dhe shkruaj cka të duash!!

----------


## PrisHtiNa-Lee

> Kjo është deklarata e tij. Unë jam larg. Se kush i ka rënë unë nuk e di, por e di se e kam parë të mavijosur në fyturë, bile keq të mavijosur. Por mulla Osmani ka një shpirt revolucionar. E njoh personalisht, se komshi e kam pasur dukur. Është i pari që hapur i ka folur gruper ekstremiste dhe vehabizmin.
> Di ta them edhe këtë se mulla Osmani është hoxha i vetëm që ka qenë pranë kufomave të jasharajve. Fundja këtë e kam parë në TV.
> 
> Sa për shkrimin që e ke sjellë, tash është bërë lehtë për të shkruar, sepse secili grupacion, bile edhe individë po ka mundësi për ta bërë një faqe interneti dhe shkruaj cka të duash!!


Nuk është faji tek shkrimet, mirëpo realiteti është i tillë. Mulla Osmani rastin e tij (privat) e ka fetarizuar tej mase sa që ka futur emra të personave që nuk kanë qenë në lojë. Ti mund t'a njohësh mirë mulla Osmanin (si individ privat), por asesi në kontekstin fetar siç e njoh unë ja për herë të parë në forum po e paraqes atë që i pengon mulla Osmanit, kjo ka ndodh në qytetin e Drenasit:




Videon e dytë: shikoje nga sekonda e 50 të mjafton




Dhe pa dyshim që keto aktivitete të Dr. Shefqet Krasniqit nëpër tubime dhe nëpër fushata bamirësie i pengojnë Osman Musliut të cilit i humbë kredibiliteti dhe kredibilitet ia merr Dr. Shefqet Krasniqi për të cilin nuk ka nevojë as Xhami, e as institucion i BIK-u për të ligjeruar, ngase ai gëzon simpatinë e madhe të qytetarëve të Drenicës të cilët në shumë raste në Oda (shtepia private) e kanë ftuar për të ligjeruar.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Prishtina_lee një gjë po më bën përshtypje nga ana jote. Nuk më ka ndodhur asnjëherë një pjesëtar i këtij grupacioni të jetë kaq i/e kulturuar. Të lumtë. Në raste tjera nuk do të flisja më shumë, por ja që sjellja jote e mirë po më bën ti them edhe nja dy tri fjalë.
ATëherë ja edhe nja dy tri pyetje:

1. A është e vërtetë se përvec BIK-ut ka së pakut edhe një fraksion tjetër ( që e quajnë "Grupi i të shtirëve", "grupi ekstremist" dhe me emrin e vërtetë "vehabista" ).

2. A është e vërtetë se dr. Shefqet Krasniqi e orineton xhematin e vet ta votojnë Koalicionin Kosova e Re, pikërisht pse aty është Partia e Drejtësisë.

3. A është e vërtetë se kryetar i kësaj partie (PD) është Ferid Agani, një psikiatër me orientim fetar fanatik, ekstremist, i cili më përpara këtë parti e pati pagëzuar Partia e Drejtësisë në emër të Zotit, i cili duke manipuluar me emrin e Zotit e Mëdhirshëm deshi të depërtojë - fitojë, por që kurrë nuk fitoi.

4. Kur e përmende se hoxhë Shefqeti i përket "krahut të luftës", si është e mundur që tash në votime nuk po e përkrah "krahun e luftës", po pikërisht krejt një parti tjetër.

5. Kur e përmend se hoxha është shumë aktiv nëpër media, pse as edhe një herë nuk e kam parë mysafir në RTK.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> *Dr. Shefqet Krasniqi votoni Koalicionin për Kosovë të Re*
> 
> Dr. Shefqet Krasniqi dijetar i përmasave evropiane dhe botërore në shkencën e Fikhut bëri thirrje publike të martën në mbremje në Radion Kosova e Lirë që të votohet Koalicioni për Kosovën e Re (AKR-PD-PSD...) numri 31, njëherit iu bë pyetja për listën e kandidatëve nga ana e AKR-së, ai stimuloj qytetarët e Kosovës që të votohen kandidatët Jeton Svirca numer 22, Bujar Ademi 79, Abdullah Klinaku 91 dhe Dr. Gëzim Kelmendi 101.
> Dr. Shefqet Krasniqi keto komente i bëri në ligjeratën e posaçme që kishte për zgjedhjet, ndërkaq ftesën që të votohen kandidatët Jeton Svirca, Abdullah Klinaku, Bujar Ademi dhe Gezim Kelmendi i bëri gjatë përgjigjes në pyetjen e një ndegjuesje e cila e pyeti atë se çka mendon ai për këta kandidat. Dr. Shefqet Krasniqi gjithasthu tha se për një musliman është e domosdoshme dalja në zgjedhje, duke aluduar se e kundërta e kësaj *(mosdalja në zgjedhje) është pajtueshmëri me luftën kundër Islamit që po ndodh nga disa parti me disa udhëzime administrative.*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ij7Y5PYoPmQ


no coment!
Për hoxhën nuk është e rëndësishme nëse popullit i mungon buka e gojës, nëse nuk kanë kulm mbi kokë, nëse hajnat e plackisin përditë dhe ia pijnë gjakun si shushonjat, nëse... e cka jo, por e rëndësishme të "lulëzojë islami", ndërkaq harron atë që ka thënë një hoxhë përparimtar, atdhetar e revolucionar, mulla Gjilani "pa atdhe nuk ka as fe".
Hoxhës i intereson të ketë një shtet sa më të varfër, sepse do të depërtojë më lehtë dhe aktivitetin e tij do ta zhvillojë më lehtë....

----------

